# Bad popping/shutter noise under load. help!



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a 2004 2500hd d/a and rencently theres been this loud horrible popping noise only in 4 hi right underneath my feet on the drivers side only. This happens whether im going straight or turning left or right. When pushing heavy snow its get worse and worse where the truck wont even push the snow anymore if it gets too heavy, not from a loss of traction, but that the popping noise gets really bad like something is grinding and slipping on the transfer case. When it started doing this i was running my programmer on a 110 tune, accidently, and i feel that it destroyed the transfer case. Also not sure if it could be a bad cv joint but theres no tears in the boots and it doesnt seem that far up front on the truck. Also could this be from a bad or broken u joint, it seems way too loud and harsh for it to be a u joint but im not sure. thanks for any help.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I highly doubt you screwed your transfer case, atleast you cant blame your tuner for screwing it anyways as your post came off as having that extra power screwed it... I know guys running well over 600hp thru a stock transfer case and they've never had problems...


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yea im always on the diesel palce and ive seen threads about a transfer case brace so im going to look into that more, you think it could be a ujoint, will they could loud and make a popping noise?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Front drive shaft is under your seat roughly so there is a possibility that its a u-joint.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Why are you posting a question on here instead of crawling under the truck? Any fluid in the t-case? Pump rub?


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

u joint on front shaft


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

A bad u-joint won't cause the truck not to push anymore. I would say you have a trans or transfer case problem.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

no pump rub problem


----------



## jonny5 (Nov 24, 2005)

possible that the chain streched and jumping on sprockets


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

jonny5;1016442 said:


> possible that the chain streched and jumping on sprockets


Yes anohter guy said the same thing, this makes sence because when im plowing it gets worse as i go faster and real bad under load, as to where they consistatly slip and when im pushing alot of snow where the back tires will spin and the front tires dont even have enough power to push the snow, anyone have any idea as to which way to go to fix this problem. Am i better off fixing the chain and sprocket or are there going to be other worn out parts as to where im better off getting a whole new transfer case? Thanks.


----------



## jonny5 (Nov 24, 2005)

If you drop the case its not a big deal to pop the cover off the transfer case replace the chain and sprockets, check the pads on the forks, and replace the vespel washers in the planetary gear set, and buy the new pump wear tab that fits on the pump instead of the cover rtv it put it back together. lots of info on the net about tearing apart but there very easy. just make sure you seat the main shaft in the cover when you put the cover back on. ohh yeah from syracuse ny where your case was built,and repaired them in the factory for 10 years


----------

